

I made my money the lucky way.... now I want to do it the right way. - savvythrowaway

A few years ago, i broke off from my programming dayjob, pulled a team together, and had some success with a software venture. it was a hit because it was developed well, but we also got lucky -- our timing was impeccable and the word of mouth sold it for us. the money's been good from it, it's enabled us to live comfortably for the past couple years.<p>However, I always thought I could have gone further with it. As a programmer I really had no experience in the "business" part of the business, and once I entered into that world I realized what a small fish in a big pond I was. Nowadays I have other ideas for ventures brewing in the back of my head, but if there's anything experience has taught me, is that i want to be better prepared this time.<p>I really want to learn some business savvy before entering this lion's den again. Knowing when to bargain, knowing how to bargain, knowing who to trust... all that. I realize some of you out there may simply say to me "stick to a good idea that you believe in and the rest will fall into suit", which is exactly what happened last time. Although i'm confident I can pull that off again, I realize now it will help me only to a degree -- I need the business savvy in order to really take a venture to the next level.<p>Of course book recommendations are fine, but what I really feel I need is some old fashioned hands-on experience. I have been considering going with one of the incubators like YC but I feel like we may not even be ready for them yet, despite our past success. I am honestly toying with the idea of going incognito and becoming a car salesman for a while, simply to be put into some sort of hard-edged sandbox and start thinking like a businessman.<p>Advice?
======
paulhauggis
"I really want to learn some business savvy before entering this lion's den
again. Knowing when to bargain, knowing how to bargain, knowing who to
trust... all that. "

You just need to experience it and keep learning from your mistakes.

Don't count on or trust anyone..unless you've known them for a long time. Even
people that you can trust don't necessarily make good business partners.

With this in mind, make sure you have some sort of leverage in any business
deal that you do.

Not to say that you will get screwed for sure, but if you do, you at least
have some defense.

------
wr1472
Not advice per se, but I think you'll find even the richest people in the
world had what you define as luck.

Don't be so hard on yourself and well done!

